# Muskingum river?



## misha (Aug 15, 2006)

I live in Columbus. I want to try fishing for cats in muskingum. Where is the best place to do so. Also, where can I put a boat in? Thanks


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

misha
there is a realy good publication on the muskingum river, it was just complete this year, check out this web site to download or request a copy it has all the ramps listed on it.
http://ohiodnr.com/watercraft/watertrails/ohiotrails.shtm

try fishing delow some of the dams i know devola is good, i have not fished any other pools but always hear good things about them

good luck


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the link to the new river guide--I didn't know it existed. ODNR also has a map book of the Muskingum River, however, it doesn't contain a lot of detail regarding depth.

Fishing any the dam areas in June/July is not a bad way to go. Some river sections have deep holes and/or log jams while some sections are rather straight and barren. The more depth and wood cover you find give you more options to find flatheads. You'll notice the difference in fishing pressure as you move along different stretches of river. Generally speaking, the fishing pressure tends to increase as you head down river below Zanesville.

I fish for flatheads mainly between Philo and Gaysport. I launch at Green Acres ($4) which is decent acess. The fish seem to top out around 25-30 lbs, although an occasional 40-50 lb'er is caught. During May, June, and July you can expect to catch numbers of 7-15 lb. fish and maybe a few 20-30 lb. fish on a good night at the right time (pre-spawn bite).

The river becomes shallower and more riverine (less like a reservoir) above Zanesville. You'll find more bends, holes, and logs but also less depth in general. Riverside Park is free and it puts you in some decent water. It is off the main road and very dark at night.

Ellis Dam has a boat ramp right below the lock/dam. The ramp is quite shallow, but you can launch most boats even during low water periods (Aug/Sept). There is good fishing at the dam, but it's also heavily fished by shore anglers. There are a few good holes just downstream but you have to navigate a long, shallow riffle below the ramp so be careful and take your time.

I haven't fished above Dresden, but my buddies claim this is the best part of the river. Access is almost non-existent and sometimes you have to make your own access (like at the bridge in Dresden by the high school). Small boats are the key and 4WD doesn't hurt!

Please keep the Muskingum River the great fishery it is by releasing the flatheads. Eat the small channel cats.


----------



## misha (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the great info. Can't wait to try fishing there.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

logjams, logjams, logjams, tributary mouths . big lively baitfish.n these three things i believe is the key to muskingum flats. i always prefered below rokeby lock. i also wouldnt fish if there wasnt timber close by


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Your directions from Columbus would be to follow Rt 16 East Broad St through Newark and continue on East. You will see 2 giant smokestacks in the sky ahead of you. Continue untill you come to the traffic light for 83 S. You will turn right.Follow the directions below!
As soon as you do you will go over the river and take the very first left just past the bridge. You will see a sign on your left for a boat ramp immediately accross the street from the water treatment plant. I've never seen the ramp too crowded. From here you can go a little ways East but will soon hit a shallow riffle, if you go South/West the water is deeper and you can go a ways towards the power plant at Conesville. I've never been that far down so you're on your own from there. 
Good Luck
__________________
And as we wind on down the road, the song will come to you at last......


----------

